# Patches of stunted growth?



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

I noticed 3 oddly placed patches of grass with yellow tips yesterday morning.. by the evening they were larger and we're almost stunted in growth. They seem to have settled out, but still strange.

New patch noticed this morning, but this is what they looked at yesterday. 


This is what they look like now...


Grass was growing great in these spots week ago. No fertilizer spilled.. last fert app in this area was 2 weeks ago. Pesticide applied 4 days ago. Humic12 applied just over 2 weeks ago.

It's Bermuda, so it'll come back. I'm more interested to know what caused it at this point. But just in case it's something that's happening that I need to stop, help would be great.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It almost looks like it's slightly scalped in those areas. Maybe a high spot on the lawn?


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> It almost looks like it's slightly scalped in those areas. Maybe a high spot on the lawn?


Shouldn't be. They haven't been getting scalped. I've been working to level it the best I can. I'm just gonna water the spots down and give them a week. That tends to be the soultion with Bermuda. Though I'm still gonna think about it..


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Lots to stolons in the area ?

Recently have some popping up where I ended up cutting it after not for a week. Look similar, somewhat stemmy with lots of stolens and yellow after cutting in these spots. Rest of yard looks fine.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> Lots to stolons in the area ?
> 
> Recently have some popping up where I ended up cutting it after not for a week. Look similar, somewhat stemmy with lots of stolens and yellow after cutting in these spots. Rest of yard looks fine.


That might be it. I went 4 days between mows.. and HOC at .75 with a rotary stresses it enough. I'll have to mess around with that. We're also about to start hitting 95+ deg... :nod:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

DC3 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Lots to stolons in the area ?
> ...


I'd say that's your likely culprit then.


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

DC3 said:


> I noticed 3 oddly placed patches of grass with yellow tips yesterday morning.. by the evening they were larger and we're almost stunted in growth. They seem to have settled out, but still strange.
> 
> New patch noticed this morning, but this is what they looked at yesterday.
> 
> ...


@DC3 I'm curious, how's this area looking now...did it repair/improve itself? Also, is your Humic12, N-EXT? Thoughts on it...


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

wiredawg said:


> @DC3 I'm curious, how's this area looking now...did it repair/improve itself? Also, is your Humic12, N-EXT? Thoughts on it...


Those spots are still noticeable, but are filling in from the boarders. I'm still not 100% sure what it was to be honest, I feel like most would have been repaired, even Roundup would be repaired by now. I just did my second treatment of humic12, I should have ran a soil test prior but didn't. If anything it seems like I'm getting a faster response to nitrogen application then I was before. I'm not sure it's soon enough to see too much of a response. Well see though, I was told it should help with dog burns in the yard. The thing I'm seeing the best response of is the PGR. About to throw down celcius and prodiamine to fix a few weeds/crab sneaking in.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Could it be grubs? I'm not really sure just throwing something out there.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Could it be grubs? I'm not really sure just throwing something out there.


As much bug killer as ive throw down.. I'd doubt it. Also, I believe grubs would brown the grass... This almost greyed it? That's what I thought initially, as well as a fungal issue. But it's repairing slowly. I might plug it to see if there's any issues...


----------

